# First I have seen this spring.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Mowing yesterday in the morning trying to beat the rain I am flying by the old flower bed at about 9 MPH and notice some thing different. Being as I need yto cut closer the next pass and not throw clippings in to the bed I do a U turn. go flying back by the old flower bed and see it is a tiny little fawn. As I get to the other end it is sprinkling so I go down the far side of the lawn, then put the mower in the garage. go in the house collect Kare and the camera and tell her to come with me. Had to make her mad to get her to shut up so the voice would not scare the tiny critter.

right in front of the bigger tree, by the milk weed plant you see a speck of reddish brown.










The first picture shows I was with in 3 feet of the tiny thing yet it stayed tight just like mom said too, despite the mower flashing by twice at 9 MPH.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Saw a smaller one last evening but didn't have the camera with me.

 Al


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Mom and twins crossed the back pasture Sunday morning while I was picking asparagus from the fence line.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

That is so cool.. 

I had something similar happen to me last year.. I went to my make shift range, hung a target, unloaded a magazine, then as I was putting a new one in, a fawn jumped up from the tall grass about 2 feet from my target and ran to mom standing on the hillside above my target.. 

I felt pretty bad for being so blind to mother nature that close to me..


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

My neighbors F350 is playing the surrogate mum lately to a wee little like that. sounds like the tiny thing like to take refuge under the back axle


----------

